# Alright....How did the Dwarves do...ya know...



## Wonko The Sane (May 17, 2002)

Alright...I swear to god I'm serious with this.

How did the Dwarves reproduce?!?!

They NEVER mention any female Dwarves in the appendices after LotR. 
And the lineage chart they give only has Father-Son relations. It's as if Dwarves reproduced A-Sexually...that's just weird man.

My brother wonko kind of gave an answer...but I still don't get it.


----------



## Beorn (May 17, 2002)

I know there was a discussion on whether female dwarves had beards...so that means there were female dwarves...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 17, 2002)

Hmm...well they should talk about them more then.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 17, 2002)

Dwarves aren't asexual. There are female dwarves, and there is a small discussion of the in the apendix of RoTK. About 1/3 of the dwarven population iss female and about 1/3 of them actually get married. Due to that fact, the dwarven population grows very slowly. The females rarely travel and when they do only dwarves can tell a female from a male dwarve (which means they do probably have beards). The only female mentioned in all of Tolkien's works is Dis. She is the mother of Fili and Kili and the cousin of Thorin.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 20, 2002)

Yeah, I found that...I must've not noticed it the first time around. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Elu Thingol (May 31, 2002)

Posted by Wonko the Sane


> And the lineage chart they give only has Father-Son relations.



They are simply a patrilineal society. There are many of those throughout the world.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 1, 2002)

I heard somewhere (don't ask me where because I can't remember) that there were originally 13 dwarves (the seven fathers and six females). Is this true?


----------



## CyberGhostface (Jun 2, 2002)

That means one Dwarf'll be all alone.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 7, 2002)

That's so sad. 

I'd probably end up being that dwarf...
Either that or I'd be the one female they'd call on to do double duty.
I'm always used like that.


----------



## legoman (Jun 7, 2002)

nah! he'd be fine, the seventh dwarf could have snow white.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 10, 2002)

but I'm female...who do I get?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 10, 2002)

You get Gamil Zirak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *nah! he'd be fine, the seventh dwarf could have snow white. *


.. or there are other possebilities


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jun 12, 2002)

scince dwarf names are used for both sexes any number of females could have been mentioned with out us noticing if you said there is thorin and there is thorin oakensheild thorin can be either male or female thorin oakensheild from the books is male


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 12, 2002)

We don't actually know if dwarf names cover both sexes. The only female dwarf that is mentioned is Dis so it's hard to say.


----------



## korhall (Jun 12, 2002)

well guys i guess that it would be reaolly funny if thorin was a girl and nobody, not even gandalf knew it. i mean think about it that would be chuckle city.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jun 12, 2002)

it said they did on a different tolkien site


----------



## My_Precious (Jun 13, 2002)

Just want to add that female dwarves looked like yound male dwarves, so they didn't probably have beards.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 13, 2002)

Appendix A in RoTK states:


> They are in voice and appearance, and in garb if they must go on a journey, so like to the dwarf-men that the eyes and ears of other peoples cannot tell them apart.


It doesn't specify young dwarf-men. Just dwarf-men. Besides, didn't Fili and Kili have a beard.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 13, 2002)

I think that there are just very few females, and they don't get out much, but appearance is hard to determine


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jun 13, 2002)

well there couldnt have been too few with all the dwarf armies and everything


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 13, 2002)

1/3 of the dwarven population was female and about 1/3 of them actually married. It took a while for the dwarves to increase in number, but they did live for about 250 years or so. Considering there were seven tribes of dwarves and they were the first born, they had plenty of type to breed those large and powerful armies.


----------



## Darth Saruman (Jun 13, 2002)

The dwarf wenches had beards, huh?

That's pretty disgusting, you know...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 14, 2002)

No need to call them whenches.

Besides the female hobbits had hairy feet.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gamil Zirak _
> *You get Gamil Zirak!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Hah!  I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing...I'll take it in the best possible way.

And about the hairy footed female hobbits...EEEEW!!!

The one thing I value and love more than any other part of my body are my soft and pretty feet...
That's why I'd want to be an elf...I couldn't abide by the hairy feet thing...it just wouldn't happen...


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 16, 2002)

So what happens If an older male dwarf meets a younger beardless male dwarf. EWW!

The therapy bills would start to really mount up for every onehehehehe 

Sex is confusing enough as it is. without the ambiguous dress code.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 16, 2002)

They can tell each other apart.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 23, 2002)

How? I mean, the female hobbits have hairy feet but u can still tell them apart. It'd be a lot harder 2 tell who's who w/ all that facial hair. Still, just the idea of females w/ beards...Eww!


----------



## My_Precious (Jun 23, 2002)

How do you know? Maybe they shave or wax?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 24, 2002)

Or Nad's!!!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 12, 2002)

*Female Dwarves*

The reason female Dwarves have beards....

It gives them something to hang on to....woooof.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't think female dwarves would like being compared to a ride, but it's still a good theory.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 12, 2002)

All we can deduce from this is that old Aulë the Maker had very peculiar tastes in women. I dread to think what kind of body Yavanna put on to please him...


----------



## Walter (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe it was just a....technical glitch...


----------



## Lorien (Jul 13, 2002)

Really does make you doubt Aule's....um....preferences in a female. A technical glitch? How much wine do you think Aule had before he started working on those dwarves by accessing that locked-away (locked away for a bloody good reason I might add) portion of his brain? 

About the hairy feet on female hobbits....*shudder* What a bad image! 

Well it could be phylum preference you know? Like the hobbits had females with hairy-feet and had no problems with it so maybe the dwarves had females with beards and likewise had no problems with it. And as much as I hate to say this that could've proved to act like some sort of turn-on.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

Hmm... after all, many Women like bearded Men... But did maybe the hobbit ladies shaved their feet?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 13, 2002)

Just guessing, the women of all races (including elves) had hairy legs back then.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 13, 2002)

what if they grew beards just to keep all the elven guys from hitting on them


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 14, 2002)

Naw... Elves, hairy legs? they didn't even have beards (except Círdan)
I'm guessing the only hairs elves had were on their heads.

But the Men women, especially the war-like Hithulm ones... hmm...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jul 15, 2002)

**INSERT FANTASY HERE**

I'd prefer to think of the elves as pure and unhairy. I'd like to keep my delusions thank you!

I think I may have started this thread...and yet I really don't spend too much time thinking about body hair on the races of middle earth...

Hmm...

It suits me to believe that elves have no hair but on their heads...(With the exception of Cirdan of course) and that they were all beautiful-sexy.

Also, if Aragorn could shave his face (which he apparently did...although infrequently) then the female humans could shave their legs and under arms...which I also like to believe they did.

But the hobbit women...becuase the hairy feet particularly bothered me...well, I noticed that in the movie the hobbit women DID have hairy feet...which I would agree with.

So yeah...hobbit women must've been ugly.


----------

